# Orica attached rights



## sam21poddy (30 November 2005)

Can someone help me.  I purchased 1,000 Orica shares a few days before it went ex-div (to get the dividend).  Anyway, I then noticed on my portfolio list that there was 1,000 Orica shares and 125 Orica rights.  I looked them up and it is a right to purchase Orica shares at $15.00.  Now that it has gone ex-div I want to sell them so I put the order through as normal to sell the Orica shares and it went through OK, but when I put the order in to sell the 125 Orica rights, I got a warning "Before you proceed, you must be able to deliver title".  So I didn't proceed because I don't understand.  Why wouldn't I be able to deliver title.  They were given to me with the shares.  Does anyone know?


----------

